# Godspeed springs just got delivered



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

When are you going to install them?

You should start a build thread here.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> When are you going to install them?
> 
> You should start a build thread here.


I'm actually going to do it tomorrow or Sunday. I want to do that and my new intake at the same time, as well as finish debadging the back and possibly plastidip-ing the wheels black. Black on red ain't bad, plus it's completely reversible, and I may as well do it whilst the wheels are off anyway.

And si. I will actually start a thread tonight there. I think people will like what I am planning on doing. The more data and photos and videos I get out will at the very least help others make informed decisions either way. ?


----------

